# how much ohm



## Moerse Rooikat (30/12/17)

hi all
what is the ohm of ure coils sing and double? 
cant figure out what to aim fore 
my sing coil drupper is sitting on 0.5 ohm vaping on 55w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (30/12/17)

Hi.
Your ohms depend on a lot of things like:
- how hot do you like your vape
- what your setup can handle (max watts, tank size etc)
- how long you want your batteries to last....
- how much juice you want to go through in hour!
It seems like you have a nice setup for a cool vape where your batteries and your juice should last quite long.
Lower ohms = higher wattage = shorter battery life and more juice used, but the flavour you get from your juice should improve to a point if you go for lower ohm coils at a higher wattage. 
I vape coils anywhere from .09 to about .17ohms (dual coil builds) at around 90 watts. The flavour I get is really really good, battery life is pretty ok and good cloud, but i'm really into flavour chasing more than clouds...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Hi @Moerse Rooikat 

If you connect two identical single coils in a parallel configuration (like most dual coils) then the final resistance is halved

So if you take two of those 0.5 ohm single coils you have and connect them up in parallel as a dual coil, the final resistance should be 0.25 ohms

In a dual coil configuration like that the power is shared between the two coils. So lets say you vape the dual at 60 watts, then each coil is getting about 30 watts

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/12/17)

i understand that 
just want to find out what you lot are vaping at. as i am straggling to get flouver 0,17 is dam low is that like 3 wraps?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

During the day I’m on 0.3ohm vaping at around 35-45W on my RDA (I vape on my Nautilus X, 1.8ohm at 13W, early morning and at night just because at those times I prefer a softer vape). I use a single coil in my RDA. For me, I don’t think I’d go lower than 0.2ohm in general so I’d personally aim at around 0.3, but I’m still brand new to building and experimenting with coils.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/12/17)

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i understand that
> just want to find out what you lot are vaping at. as i am straggling to get flouver 0,17 is dam low is that like 3 wraps?


Boet, coil builds much as everything else in vaping is a personal thing and even then varies between different devices, tanks and juices. My BB's I run coils between 1.2 to 1.8 Ohms at +/- 13W for fruity menthol's. In the OBS Engines a single coil setup aimed at 0.5 Ohm in TC mode. BF RDA's run at about 0.3 Ohm at +/- 30W. Both the latter run bakery type juices.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DamienK (30/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i understand that
> just want to find out what you lot are vaping at. as i am straggling to get flouver 0,17 is dam low is that like 3 wraps?


.17 ohms is from dual coil N80 build of: 2 core staggered fused claptons at 5.5 wraps....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DamienK (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> Not criticising people vape differently and there's no right or wrong, just personal choice. I would find 90w high for those coils at 0.17 (very warm) but you might like warm vapes. I would find no benefit in flavour over 70w max (myself i would be at 60w-65w) and even then more than enough cloud. Anything over that i see has unnecessary cloud and a drain on my batteries.


I don't take long drags, I like quick ramp up and short flavourful inhales.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

DamienK said:


> .17 ohms is from dual coil N80 build of: 2 core staggered fused claptons at 5.5 wraps....


Not criticising people vape differently and there's no right or wrong, just personal choice. I would find 90w high for those coils at 0.17 (very warm) but you might like warm vapes. I would find no benefit in flavour over 70w max (myself i would be at 60w-65w) and even then more than enough cloud. Anything over that i see has unnecessary cloud and a drain on my batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i understand that
> just want to find out what you lot are vaping at. as i am straggling to get flouver 0,17 is dam low is that like 3 wraps?


Surface area equals flavour when it comes to the coils then it's down to things like tank design and airflow coverage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

DamienK said:


> I don't take long drags, I like quick ramp up and short flavourful inhales.....


Like i said everyone vapes differently sounds like the Voopoo Drag would suit you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> Like i said everyone vapes differently sounds like the Voopoo Drag would suit you


i loathe the DRAG, why would you suggest that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> Not criticising people vape differently and there's no right or wrong, just personal choice. I would find 90w high for those coils at 0.17 (very warm) but you might like warm vapes. I would find no benefit in flavour over 70w max (myself i would be at 60w-65w) and even then more than enough cloud. Anything over that i see has unnecessary cloud and a drain on my batteries.


i did say i vape from .09 to .17ohms and at around 90 watts, i didn't specify that I specifically vape .17 at 90w... but i probably do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

DamienK said:


> i loathe the DRAG, why would you suggest that?


Because it hits hard from the off but it is chalk and cheese the ergonomics on the drag aren't very good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> Because it hits hard from the off but it is chalk and cheese the ergonomics on the drag aren't very good


yeah, lol.... I don't like the shape at all with all the sharp edges etc. My go to mods now are Sigelei KAOS and Tesla WYE 200.... both awesome mods, and i only really run RDA's  what you running?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

DamienK said:


> i did say i vape from .09 to .17ohms and at around 90 watts, i didn't specify that I specifically vape .17 at 90w... but i probably do


I was just drawn to that you implied you were a flavour chaser rather than a cloud chaser but the numbers mentioned in my experience are about cloud not flavour but you vape in a certain way (which i haven't tried) to explain that. Maybe even the e-juice you use gives better flavour at higher wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

DamienK said:


> yeah, lol.... I don't like the shape at all with all the sharp edges etc. My go to mods now are Sigelei KAOS and Tesla WYE 200.... both awesome mods, and i only really run RDA's  what you running?


RTA's and RDA's squonking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> RTA's and RDA's squonking


Got the Kaos but not the WYE 200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

DamienK said:


> yeah, lol.... I don't like the shape at all with all the sharp edges etc. My go to mods now are Sigelei KAOS and Tesla WYE 200.... both awesome mods, and i only really run RDA's  what you running?


At this moment i'm using the T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus. Fused clapton reading 0.37 at 30w enough cloud but very flavoursome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DamienK (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> I was just drawn to that you implied you were a flavour chaser rather than a cloud chaser but the numbers mentioned in my experience are about cloud not flavour but you vape in a certain way (which i haven't tried) to explain that. Maybe even the e-juice you use gives better flavour at higher wattage.


I vape more baked flavours than fruit flavours and don't really do menthol, so that could explain alot!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> At this moment i'm using the T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus. Fused clapton reading 0.37 at 30w enough cloud but very flavoursome.


so we DEFINITELY have different vaping styles!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

DamienK said:


> so we DEFINITELY have different vaping styles!!!


I do sometimes vape in the resistance range you mentioned but like i said i would be at 60w - 65w,maybe even 55w at 0.17 if the flavour was great but yes our styles are different i take 4 to 5 second drags.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crafted Coils (30/12/17)

I'm going to jump in here, there's a lot of controversy surrounding low ohms and flavour, I've proven high ohms does not always equal better flavour.

I've personally taken a 0.13 build and I get way better flavour off the exact same setup than anyone else, you need to find a balance between the size of the deck and the size and position of the coil.

Every atty has a sweet spot, based on your atty I can suggest a build that will give you everything you want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/12/17)

i cant get any flavor now matter what i try
using fuzed Clapton sing coil 0.61ohm at 50w nice dens cloud no flouver might have vapers tang or shit diy mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i cant get any flavor now matter what i try
> using fuzed Clapton sing coil 0.61ohm at 50w nice dens cloud no flouver might have vapers tang or shit diy mix


Have you tried different wattages with that build? I would be at 30w with 0.61 if you think it could be vapers tongue try vaping menthol for a few days then go back to what you are vaping now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> Have you tried different wattages with that build? I would be at 30w with 0.61 if you think it could be vapers tongue try vaping menthol for a few days then go back to what you are vaping now.


60% of my mix is mental of Koolada
will try 30w and see
thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> 60% of my mix is mental of Koolada
> will try 30w and see
> thanks


The Koolada i have used was by Inawera and was a tasteless coolant that i added to cool the vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/12/17)

Timwis said:


> The Koolada i have used was by Inawera and was a tasteless coolant that i added to cool the vape.


jip works nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crafted Coils (30/12/17)

@Moerse Rooikat

I would recommend trying something like a dual core alien, simple 28 or 29 gauge by 2 and some 34 or 36 gauge outer wrapping, use Ni80 and maybe you'll see the difference, ohms should be around the 0.4-0.6 ohm mark and you'll get good flavour and these aren't a pain to build as there are only 2 cores to keep flat which you don't really need to do.

Edit: Which RDA are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (30/12/17)

I have these monstrosities in my dead rabbit currently. 0.12ohms the flavour isn't bad but the fact that I need to run them at 70w plus is a big downside for me. I am not a big fan of hot vapes and vape a wide range of ohms anything from 0.9 up to 1 ohm. And vape anywhere from 15w up to 112w depending on the build and how it vapes at different wattage. In my personal opinion I disregard ohms on my regulated mods and find the best wattage for my vape style. On my mec mods ohms are extremely important not only for battery safety but I need to consider the type of vape I am going to get, battery life and ramp up. 

In the end what ohms and what wattage works best for you that's the wining vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DamienK (1/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i cant get any flavor now matter what i try
> using fuzed Clapton sing coil 0.61ohm at 50w nice dens cloud no flouver might have vapers tang or shit diy mix


at .6 ohms you could be vaping at 30w and still get a good hit, have you tried going that low??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/1/18)

i was given wire from a friend think its demon killer alien flat core one outer. and 0.24ohm 45w and dam nice flouver clouds nice. the fuzed Clapton needs to much power to heat up. think that's were my problem was this is the new coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/1/18)

0.24 at 45w sounds flavour to me should still of got good flavour with fused clapton imo you were at too high wattage with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (1/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i was given wire from a friend think its demon killer alien flat core one outer. and 0.24ohm 45w and dam nice flouver clouds nice. the fuzed Clapton needs to much power to heat up. think that's were my problem was this is the new coil
> View attachment 117827
> View attachment 117828
> View attachment 117829


Those are just claptons, but I obviously can't see what the outer wrap is wrapped around. They most certainly aren't Alien coils although they are probably marketed as such. It grates my whatsits that these big companies either rip people off by selling them a lie or maybe even worse that they don't know any better  
Either way you seem to be enjoying those better than the last coils you had, so that's got to be a win 
Enjoy.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/1/18)

If they were marketed as Aliens can't see them being demon killer but if you are now getting the flavour you have been after that's the main thing.


----------



## DamienK (2/1/18)

Timwis said:


> If they were marketed as Aliens can't see them being demon killer but if you are now getting the flavour you have been after that's the main thing.


I was in a vape shop about 2 weeks ago and you can but pre built wire sticks that you wrap yourself to the desired wraps/ohms. They came in a long thin casing, almost like a clear straw capped at both ends. The sticker said Alien something on the tube, but there was no wiggle in the wrap, it was just a flipping clapton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/1/18)

You mean those tubes of prepared wire cut to about 5" length? I've seen them i think it was Fasttech, i wouldn't touch them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/1/18)

that's why i said demon killer alien. the ather was 2 core outer wrap but was twisted.
samewere some one is calling alien the wrong wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/1/18)

Timwis said:


> If they were marketed as Aliens can't see them being demon killer but if you are now getting the flavour you have been after that's the main thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (2/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> View attachment 117833
> View attachment 117834


so basically it's a single flat ribbon wire wrapped clapton style (by the look of your other pics) with 32g.... definately not an alien.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> View attachment 117833
> View attachment 117834


Are they genuine the three times i've got Demon killer coils they came in rectangular tins other possible by mistake the wrong box was marked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK (2/1/18)

This is a proper alien core. 3x26g wrapped with 34g.... my wife made this! I took it, staged it with 26g and stuck it in my wasp nano on my RAM squonker. It reads out at .14 ohms and works like a bomb...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (2/1/18)

DamienK said:


> This is a proper alien core. 3x26g wrapped with 34g.... my wife made this! I took it, staged it with 26g and stuck it in my wasp nano on my RAM squonker. It reads out at .14 ohms and works like a bomb...


Now there'a an handsome chap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/1/18)

all i want is a 2 core normal wrap looks like i am going to have to make my own dam coil wire now what wire to use ni80. a1 cantol


----------



## Timwis (2/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> all i want is a 2 core normal wrap looks like i am going to have to make my own dam coil wire now what wire to use ni80. a1 cantol


Although they are not Alien coils, i thought the ones your friend gave you gives you the flavour you are after? They should last a while you can clean them up and repulse to get rid of any acquired hot spots and re-wick several times, you might get slight movement in resistance but just alter wattage accordingly.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/1/18)

Timwis said:


> Although they are not Alien coils, i thought the ones your friend gave you gives you the flavour you are after? They should last a while you can clean them up and repulse to get rid of any acquired hot spots and re-wick several times, you might get slight movement in resistance but just alter wattage accordingly.


yes they will last. but wen i need to replace it. will try my hand at making my own. how hard can it be 2x 28ga wrapped with 36ga ni 80 run in power mode hard


----------



## Crafted Coils (2/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes they will last. but wen i need to replace it. will try my hand at making my own. how hard can it be 2x 28ga wrapped with 36ga ni 80 run in power mode hard



This shouldn't be difficult at all, if you need help when you start shoot me a pm, I'll try my best to explain to you the easiest way to make aliens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/1/18)

akhalz said:


> This shouldn't be difficult at all, if you need help when you start shoot me a pm, I'll try my best to explain to you the easiest way to make aliens.


sweet thanks


----------

